# Adobe Lightroom 5.7 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 19, 2014)

```
<p>Lightroom 5.7 is now available as a final release on Adobe.com and through the update mechanism in Lightroom 5.  The goal of this release is to provide support for additional camera raw support, lens profile support and address bugs that were introduced in previous releases of Lightroom.</p>
<p><strong>Release Notes</strong></p>
<p><strong>Features</strong></p>
<p>Updates to Synced Collections:</p>
<ul>
<li>Synced collections now show a more prominent share button at the top of the Toolbar.  This allows you to quickly share your synced collection with friends, family, and clients using Lightroom web (http://lightroom.adobe.com).</li>
<li>Comments and likes left on Lightroom web now sync to the Lightroom desktop catalog.  Comments and Likes will be shown in the “Comment” panel for synced collections.</li>
<li>Images with comments and likes will display a badge indicating that there are comments and a colored badge to indicate that there are unread comments.</li>
</ul>
<p>Integrated a utility to import images from Apple Aperture and Apple iPhoto libraries into Lightroom:</p>
<ul>
<li>Previously available as a separate and downloadable plug-in, this utility has now been integrated into Lightroom 5.7</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>New Camera Support in Lightroom 5.7</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS 7D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot G7 X</li>
<li>Canon PowerShot SX60 HS</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>New Lens Profile Support in Lightroom 5.7</strong></p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="123"><strong>Mount</strong></td>
<td width="252"><strong>Name</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Zeiss Otus 1.4/85 ZE</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 18-300mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">SIGMA 150-600mm F5-6.3 DG OS HSM S014</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123">Canon EF</td>
<td width="252">Tokina AT-X 116 PRO DX-II 11-16mm f/2.8</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="123"></td>
<td width="252"></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Bugs Corrected in Lightroom 5.7</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>The crop overlay displayed an intermediate step when progressing through images in the filmstrip with overlay displayed.</li>
<li>The lens profile for the Canon EF 16-35mm f/4 would not auto-select when using Lens Profile Corrections.</li>
<li>ICC profiles resulted in incorrectly clipped shadows and blacks in Lightroom.  Note that this is related to the issue identified here and only occurs on Mac OSX 10.9 and later</li>
<li>Fixed crash when rapidly adding corrections with the Spot Removal tool.</li>
<li>Fixed bug that prevented the Filter Brush cursor from displaying while changing brush size when the Graduated and Radial Filter overlay is turned off.</li>
<li>Improved quality of Camera Matching color profiles for the Nikon D810. Fixes visible banding issues with the Camera Standard, Camera Vivid, Camera Landscape, and Camera Monochrome profiles.</li>
<li>(http://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom_5_icc_profiles_clipped_shadows_under_osx)</li>
<li>Context menu (right click on PC or control+click on Mac) was disabled for images contained in Lightroom mobile collections.</li>
<li>Fixed issue that prevented Lightroom 5 from reading Photoshop Elements 13 libraries.</li>
<li>Cover images set by Lightroom mobile were sometimes incorrectly reset by Lightroom desktop.</li>
<li>Sync with Lightroom mobile sometimes stalled when asset is added to same album on both LrM and LrD and later deleted</li>
<li>Resolved issue that caused Lightroom to crash when creating a Print and saving it to a mounted DVD directly inside Lightroom.</li>
<li>Publishing images to Behance using the Behance Publish Service has been restored.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Download Links:</strong></p>
<p>Lightroom 5.7:</p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Mac – <a href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5852"><span class="s2">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5852</span></a></span></p>
<p class="p1"><span class="s1">Win – <a href="http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5853"><span class="s2">http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5853</span></a></span></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Ladislav (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope they fixed all performance issues they introduced in 5.6 for spot removal and selective brush.


----------



## Werz (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm trying to buy Lightroom as a standalone product (never had it before) but I can't find how on Adobe's website. Every link they're trying to sell you their monthly plan which I don't want. When I finally found a standalone link, it says :
I want to buy:	Upgrade
I own:	Upgrade from Photoshop Lightroom 1.x, 2.x, 3.x or 4.x

I don't want to upgrade... ugh. Can anybody help me?

EDIT : n/m found it.. you have to edit then save...they sure don't make it easy.


----------



## weixing (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi,
Adobe DNG Converter 8.7 is also available now with 7D2 support... ;D

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5855

Have a nice day.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 19, 2014)

Werz said:


> I'm trying to buy Lightroom as a standalone product (never had it before) but I can't find how on Adobe's website. Every link they're trying to sell you their monthly plan which I don't want. When I finally found a standalone link, it says :
> I want to buy:	Upgrade
> I own:	Upgrade from Photoshop Lightroom 1.x, 2.x, 3.x or 4.x
> 
> ...



I seem to post this link every month or so.
https://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/software._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html?PID=6158010#

Last time was less than a week ago, here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23699.msg463298#msg463298

You don't have to edit then save, just go to the products page and click on the BUY tab right next to Lightroom and select how you want it.

P.S. I wouldn't buy it this week if you can wait, it seems to be an item retailers heavily discount in the holiday season.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 19, 2014)

Ladislav said:


> I hope they fixed all performance issues they introduced in 5.6 for spot removal and selective brush.



Keep your expectations low, auto correction on this version of lightroom have been the worst so far. Hopefully next version will be better in this regard.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 19, 2014)

finally let the onslaught of 7D Mark 2 raw files break the internet lol


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 19, 2014)

Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 19, 2014)

Downloaded
installed
works on 7D2 RAW files

I am happy


----------



## digital noise (Nov 19, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?


Not sure if I read it somewhere or if it was a dream, but I think March of 2015 was Lr6 time...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?



This is just because - thankfully - Adobe takes less time to update the built-in raw converter in LR, which means releasing a new LR version (unlike the ACR plugin for PS).

I also read about the rumored LR6 release, but there's really no telling at all how long they take with their internal LR6 alpha releases and how many public betas there will be. Note that for new LR beta versions, you usually cannot import your old collections, it's for testing only.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 19, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Ladislav said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they fixed all performance issues they introduced in 5.6 for spot removal and selective brush.
> ...



Ditto. Knowing Adobe, most of their updates break more than they fix. In fact, it's a total crap shoot every time you install anything from Adobe. I cringe every time...


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 19, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?
> ...



Yes, but there are version numbers and then there are version numbers. By making this v5.7, instead of (for example) 5.65, there are only two more 5.x numbers left before the big six-oh. I guess they could always resort to 5.901, 5.902 ...


----------



## NancyP (Nov 19, 2014)

Uh-oh.  Now that there is RAW conversion, my G.A.S. is heating up for 1. the 7D2 2. the new laptop I have been planning on in the next few months to a year (I buy laptops on the 5 year plan, last one mid-2010). Yes, just make some space on the old laptop and install new operating system (current 10.6.8 runs Lr4 but not Lr5), then install Lr5. 

Darn G.A.S.. At least the laptop is budgeted for already.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 19, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Knowing Adobe, most of their updates break more than they fix. In fact, it's a total crap shoot every time you install anything from Adobe. I cringe every time...



I keep the previous two versions of every update, just in case I need to back-track. About the only software I have that isn't "downgradable" is for my Synology NAS (but that's actually more like an OS).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 19, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?


 
Normally, they release a new version every year, but its now 1-1/2 years since version 5. Since they release a new sub versions to keep up with new cameras being announced, a few new sub versions are normal and expected.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > JonAustin said:
> ...



No problem here - as in many Unix apps, the accepted habit is to name versions 5.10 and so on.


----------



## Werz (Nov 19, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I seem to post this link every month or so.
> https://www.adobe.com/products/catalog/software._sl_id-contentfilter_sl_catalog_sl_software_sl_mostpopular.html?PID=6158010#
> 
> Last time was less than a week ago, here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23699.msg463298#msg463298
> ...



Which is exactly what I did but it does show automatically as "upgrade" for me in the standalone link, as stated in my post. Only after I edit and save can I buy the full product. Might be a weird bug for me, I don't know, but anyways, doesn't matter.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?
> ...



I wonder if the next version will be subscription only.


----------



## pixyl (Nov 19, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> P.S. I wouldn't buy it this week if you can wait, it seems to be an item retailers heavily discount in the holiday season.



Do you know if _upgrades_ are discounted (not just the full version) around Christmas as well?
And is Adobe known for having Black Friday discounts?


----------



## nostrovia (Nov 19, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>The lens profile for the Canon EF 16-35mm f/4 would not auto-select when using Lens Profile Corrections.</li>



Thankfully this was among the fixes. Nothing more annoying than having to repetitively mouse-click to get to the right settings.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

nostrovia said:


> Thankfully this was among the fixes. Nothing more annoying than having to repetitively mouse-click to get to the right settings.



You can use a custom import setting or copy the settings (the camera corrections) and paste them over the other files - batch processing is what LR is all about.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 19, 2014)

GraFax said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?
> ...



8)


----------



## EELinneman (Nov 19, 2014)

For me, it's not showing up as an update from the Adobe Creative Cloud app. Maybe it's going to be standalone only. Ducking under my desk now......


----------



## nostrovia (Nov 19, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> nostrovia said:
> 
> 
> > Thankfully this was among the fixes. Nothing more annoying than having to repetitively mouse-click to get to the right settings.
> ...



The copy/paste method didn't work with files shot with that lens - I still had to go in and manually change it from the f/2.8 version (which I do not and have never owned) to the f/4 version every time. I never thought to go the custom import settings route, but thank you for the tip/reminder for when the 100-400II arrives!


----------



## pwp (Nov 19, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?


They should be OK...there's still a little space between seven and infinity...

-pw


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 19, 2014)

nostrovia said:


> The copy/paste method didn't work with files shot with that lens - I still had to go in and manually change it from the f/2.8 version (which I do not and have never owned) to the f/4 version every time.



Ok, in that case it might have been a real bug you couldn't work around. In other cases when the lens auto-detection fails, you can find the folder with the lens profiles (re-installed with every version) and delete the offending lens file. This forces LR to search for the next best match.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 20, 2014)

EELinneman said:


> For me, it's not showing up as an update from the Adobe Creative Cloud app. Maybe it's going to be standalone only. Ducking under my desk now......


 
The Adobe CC app needs to be rebooted. Close it and restart your computer, then restart CC. Lightroom 5.7 will appear as a Install, not as a update. I installed it last night. I figured out how to get it to show by trial and error.


----------



## JonAustin (Nov 20, 2014)

pwp said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > Adobe is burning through the 5.x version numbers pretty quickly ... can v6 be far behind?
> ...


Man, you really don't understand version numbering convention. :-[


----------



## LDS (Nov 20, 2014)

pwp said:


> They should be OK...there's still a little space between seven and infinity...


Actually AFAIK in Windows those numbers can't be larger than 65535... but there's still plenty of space to deliver minor version until Adobe is forced to switch to major version 6 for that reason alone.

Anyway last news indicate a Springtime 2015 release for Adobe 6, hope improvements include GPU accelerated operations and full High DPI support.


----------



## Diko (Nov 20, 2014)

Ladislav said:


> I hope they fixed all performance issues they introduced in 5.6 for spot removal and selective brush.



1/ Those issues date quite back before that.

2/ Dream on. I doubt that they would be able to fix those with LR 6 possibly (coming out final release in March 2015).


They have big issues performance wise, because they have written it in LUA and since then (according to wikipedia) 40% are still using it. They also use SLQlite in the backbone of the catalogue. In the beginning perhaps it was the perfect combination, but with time and all those cool features added things begin to get ugly.

It's time to completely re-write in a more suitable


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 20, 2014)

Diko said:


> They have big issues performance wise, because they have written it in LUA and since then (according to wikipedia) 40% are still using it. They also use SLQlite in the backbone of the catalogue. In the beginning perhaps it was the perfect combination, but with time and all those cool features added things begin to get ugly.



I don't see them doing a major rewrite, but afaik LR6 should concentrate on performance. I guess even with the current lua design there's still room for optimizations, look at what you can do with javascript these days. Afaik sqlite is a high performance choice for a single file db with minimum overhead as long as you don't need advanced sql wizardry as stored procedures.

Last not least, LR already is a good performer - I can use catalogs of 20k with my ancient dual-core laptop and 4gb memory. The dev module lags a bit with a lot of adjustments but that's to be expected. In comparison to that, I find DxO or PS next to unusable on my equipment.


----------

